# 'Win a Baby' TV program re; IVF lottery



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Just stumbled across this TV program on 4od:

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/win-a-baby/4od

Am about to watch it now....

/links


----------



## SoloBabyQuest (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm, interesting concept. Thanks for posting. Would you recommend watching? xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Honestly, no. Save yourself half an hour!

The woman hoping to run the lottery has set up a website. Google "to hatch IVF lottery" to find it.


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

i found the program boring but i would def buy tickets.x


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry I'm a bit late to this. I watched the programme and was frankly disgusted by Channel 4's representation of it. I felt that they had decided it was a bit murky and so without proof or investigation showed the lady in a poor light. She is obviously a very clever and capable woman and I believe wanted to help people. I think setting a up a lottery would be an extremely difficult thing to do and would take a lot of work and effort so it's hardly surprising that there were set backs and delays.  I'm not saying that Channel 4 should have been pro the lottery but it seemed lazy "journalism" and against it but never coming out and saying so.

The use of the lady who was obviously deeply upset by her failed IVFs was disgraceful. They played on her upset and devastation but her upset was over failed IVF - it had nothing to do with the lottery!!! I felt awful for this lady but I think they were wrong to include her, if she had been very against the lottery then that would be different, but she didn't even talk about the lottery. It seems they just needed something negative but couldn't come up with anyone who needed tx that was against the idea of it - if Channel 4 even tried that is.

The lottery gives you the chance to win tx NOT a baby. We all know too well that tx more often that not does not lead to a baby. 

I felt the whole the whole programme was slanted against IVF in general and I didn't like it.  

Anyway, rant over


----------

